
Jetbrains IDE MacBook Air 2020 crash likely an Ice Lake CPU bug - api
https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JBR-2310#focus=streamItem-27-4151843.0-0
======
api
Look at the thread and note that it also happens inside a virtual machine:

[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JBR-2310#focus=streamIt...](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JBR-2310#focus=streamItem-27-4151738.0-0)

... and on a Microsoft Surface with the same generation chip.

This is probably an exploit (denial of service at least) but unfortunately we
could not follow responsible disclosure as we stumbled on it during a
collaborative debugging session.

Might want to not use these chips in anything security-critical that executes
any untrusted code.

I am now hoping Apple dumps Intel for ARM or perhaps AMD. I'd be perfectly
happy with an ARM64 Mac that worked and was free of CPU errata and security
bugs... as long as Apple doesn't also lock it down like iOS. They shouldn't
change much at all in the OS... just rebuild it all for ARM. (Or use AMD Ryzen
and no rebuilds needed.)

